# FB Purity and Mozilla Firefox -missing green button



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I've exhausted my searching and my son trying to find the answer. Maybe somebody can tell me what I'm not seeing.

The background - I had to get a new computer. My hard drive smoked and kaflooey. So I'm busy uninstalling, disabling and installing all the things I want - one of which was Mozilla Firefox and the F.B. Purity add on.

All is well until I go to the FB Purity site to download (http://www.fbpurity.com/install.htm) and it has a disclaimer that FBP isn't fully compatible for the Mozilla version I have which is fine - because they give another link of what to do after you install. So the website says 
*Click the Green Button below to Install F.B. Purity for Mozilla Firefox*

and there is no green button?! I can't figure out how to reinstall this on my new computer - worked perfectly on the previous computer with the same version of Mozilla Firefox. It has to be me doing something wrong, but I can't figure it out.



Ideas?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Well I can see it heres the download link,

http://www.fbpurity.com/fbpurity.THRFRONA-R.xpi


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

do you have cookies disabled?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> So the website says
> Click the Green Button below to Install F.B. Purity for Mozilla Firefox
> 
> and there is no green button?!


Maybe you're not seeing the whole page.
Try making it smaller


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Appreciate the suggestions but I'm still stumped. I uninstalled Mozilla entirely and reinstalled it -- still no green button in FB Purity. I have not disabled cookies as far as I know. I've reduced the picture to about 3x6" in the middle of my screen - still no green button.

If I use IE to get to the install site I can select install for Mozilla and I can see the green button to install, but I can't open the downloaded install file without downloading some other application from an app store and I have no idea which one to pick. Man, I hate not knowing what I'm doing.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

whats your OS (operating system)


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Have you clicked the 'greasemonkey script' link? Then I see a green button.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks. 
Downhome: the OS is Windows10 - came pre-loaded on this brand new computer. 
Shin: I clicked on the greasemonkey script link but just saw a lot of scripting, no green button. I'll try again tonight when I'm home. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's a direct link to what the green button links to:

http://www.fbpurity.com/fbpurity.THRFRONA.user.js

You'll need the Greasemonkey script too for it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's a better way to install F.B. Purity in Firefox:

1. With Firefox open, click the Tools drop-down menu and then click Add-ons. If you don't have the menu bar active then you can do Ctrl-Shift-a to bring up Add-ons.
2. Type 'purity' (less quotes) in the search box and press Enter. That should display F.B. Purity.
3. Click the Install button on the right.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Its probably not on your end.

Its the page and some quirk with win 10.

lots of issues yet.

MS releases betas and lets the end users figure it all out.

I stayed with xp as long as I could then windows 2000. 

Now win 7.

Upgrading is not always the best thing to do.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Nevada - thanks. I've tried that option a couple times unsuccessfully. I'll try again when I get home though.

Shin - I'll give the link and Greasemonkey scripts you mention a try as well.

I wish I had an option not to upgrade to Win10 what a pain in the patootey.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

just as a follow up - I've returned the daggone thing and am starting over this weekend. Beyond what I was struggling with - I started getting error messages saying the electric source was not recognized and then the battery wasn't the right battery. Clearly signs something more was going on with this brand new, out of the box piece of frustration. We'll see if this weekend I fare any better with the new, new computer.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't see a green button either but then again I don't need it so not worth me trying to figure out why. May have something to do with adblock or flash.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Think its a Java issue.

Edited to add, most systems anymore are 64bit, with that said if you get a 64bit system install Waterfox instead of Firefox.
As well as any other software with the 64bit version.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

||Downhome|| said:


> Think its a Java issue.
> 
> Edited to add, most systems anymore are 64bit, with that said if you get a 64bit system install Waterfox instead of Firefox.
> As well as any other software with the 64bit version.


 Before I loaded java after I reinstalled my OS, I could not do likes here. Problem is though I can do them now and I did not see the green button either


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Whats your OS, if its ten its super buggy yet.

So I'm still sticking with its a Java Issue, something on the Page not on the User end.
If you view source on the page you will see its heavy on Java Script.

But I had found when I upgraded to a 64 bit OS Fire fox just did not want to play nice but when jumping over to water fox lots of minor bugs where no longer a problem?

Its really weird how one set of hardware or different installs of software and hardware cause all kinds of quirks.

Had a New PC Mobo fry on me and still under warranty, well they swapped it out for a lesser one I should of said no I want a refund, but anyways they through in the Ecc Ram, most boards not meant to run ECC ram will even boot. Well it would boot and run but blue screen on software Installs. I tried everything then turned to the scripted tech support line... Finally got a RMA and Ok to return it to the store for repair, three days Later still not fixed, Chewed out the manager, it pokes around and sees it the ram and I left with it that night. Point is sometimes it the smallest thing that creates hugh issues.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There is a huge update either today or tomorrow for those that have Windows 10 this is a more complete version and will make 10 a more complete OS


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> There is a huge update either today or tomorrow for those that have Windows 10 this is a more complete version and will make 10 a more complete OS


I've been watching for it all day. Nothing yet...

We had a few updates in the 10th, but the word is that they prepare Windows 10 for the update.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

:bow: You are all wonderful and helpful and I appreciate it. Finally, new, new computer and I'm able to get FBP loaded. Had to go through Greasemonkey script but it worked. 
Thank you so much for all the suggestions and ideas!


----------

